# Personal Avatars



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I just tried adding an avatar to my preferences, but it doesn't seem to be working. I tried jpg, gif, bmp formats with the same result: invalid format. The pictures are 39x50 pixels. I tried having the board upload it from both my computer and from the web (http://w3.one.net/~tngtony/flags.gif bmp and jpg).

It's not a big deal, but I thought I'd let you know it didn't work for me.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks Tony. As soon as we get some other issues resolved we will work on the Avatar problem.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks guys!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No problem Tony, you were my test subject. I wanted to make sure it worked. Glad it did.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

i like it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is my 'av' here yet?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you upload it yet? It will show just as soon as you do it.

You can upload it from the control panel (Under Edit Options I believe)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Can you hear me now? Good!"_

Can you see me now???


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nick,

After you enter the path of your avatar, you have to go back and click on the custom avatar radio button again - it seems to default back to the Coming Soon graphic even after you enter your path.


----------

